# Dishwasher Seems Never To Stop Running



## whitedavidp (Dec 24, 2008)

I have had (and been happy with) our KitchenAid KUDI01L dishwasher for several years. Recently we moved and have kept the old house for a rental. Renters now report that the dishwasher wash cycle seems never to end (at least not after 2 hours). This is the Normal cycle - not scrub or anything out of the ordinary.

Yesterday I tried the unit and found that after two hours of running (I could hear the regular noises of washing) I finally hit the cancel button to end the cycle and start draining.

Any ideas what could be wrong that causes this behavior? Thanks.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Did this have a sensor to monitor rinse water? If so, that sensor may have went bad.


----------



## whitedavidp (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I have checked all the documentation I have on the unit and can find no mention of such a sensor. But somewhere I seem to recall this. So it could be true. I will look to see if there is such a replacement part. It is a good hypothesis. More later...


----------



## whitedavidp (Dec 24, 2008)

Jerry, I looked online at the parts available for my unit at http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd?modelNumber=KUDI01ILWH2
and I cannot seem to find any sensor listed - at least not as a separate item - it may be part of some assembly but I'd think it would be available individually if there was one. So maybe this is not the issue. Seemed like a good guess though. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Might even be the control circuit. Part #8564542. These are expensive parts, so it would be a shame to replace something incorrectly. It may be cheaper just to have a tech come out and look at it.


----------



## whitedavidp (Dec 24, 2008)

I may be left with no other choice. I had an extended warranty on this but it expired last summer. Figures!

I also read in the manual that if water is not hot enough this can extend cycle times. When I opened the unit after canceling the cycle it certainly seemed hot and steamy inside. So it appears the water is hot. But who knows?

Thanks


----------



## whitedavidp (Dec 24, 2008)

Just an update on all this. I understood that my dishwasher has a sensor that supposedly monitors the water temperature and extends the wash cycle if the temp is too low (not sure how low that is). I checked the water temp and found it is just shy of 125 on my instant-read thermometer. So that didn't seem the likely problem. So once again I tried to run a load and I just let it go. It ran for slightly over 3 hours but the cycle did eventually stop on its own. I find this a VERY long cycle. But the system does at least terminate the cycle at some point. Not sure if this helps ID the culprit though. Thanks


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If I'am not mistaken , on this mod. Run Time is built into the circuit board


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am thinking timer but I will ask my husband and get back to you
he is an apliance tech


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

ok I asked him he said it may need a new element or its just normal.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

IF you suspect the sensor, run an empty ( clean) load and see if the cycle time is shortened. Rinse your drain screen , etc, before you start in case the sensor is in that area. I would also wipe down the inside to see any spot which might be the sensor location.
I have Bosch which was cycling weird about two years ago, wasn't drying properly , etc.. I read online that there was a cold solder joint issue on the board on some Bosch models and it was problematic... even found a photo pointing to the suspect area on the common circuit boards. 
Sure enough , I opened it up, examined the board and there was the spot. I used to change batteries on small circuit boards so this was no issue. Repaired with my needle tip fine detail soldering iron...NOT A TORCH!!! and it's been running fine since. ..touch wood.
I don't rememember the site I found for the info , but I know I had just googled the model # only and looked for trouble shoot and there on screen were all my answers with photos.It was a DIY type site for appliance troubleshooting:thumbsup:, not a forum


----------



## whitedavidp (Dec 24, 2008)

Just a final update. Finally had a repairman come out. He rapidly discovered that the heating element was bad and replaced it. I always thought that was for drying the dishes. What a surprise! Anyhow, all is well again. Thanks to all.


----------



## robert1633 (Jun 29, 2009)

turbidity sensor possibly, or faulty relay in the board. This unit may also need the water to reach 140 deg to advance out of rinse. Check the t-stat and heater. the sensor is located at the bottom of unit where the circulating pump is located. But I would suggest checking the heat first


----------

